# Aktuelle Erfahrungen Vodafone Kabel Deutschland



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. November 2016)

Mir ist kürzlich ein Angebot ins Haus geflattert bezüglich Telefon-/Internetprovider.
Nun bin ich am Grübeln, ob das ein gute Idee wäre:
Bisher bin ich bei Telekom DSL 16Mbit (14 kommen an). Ich könnte laut Onlinecheck für 5 Euro Aufpreis 50Mbit VDSL haben. Da wäre ich aber sehr skeptisch, da die Dämpfung der Leitung laut meiner Fritzbox schon grenzwertig ist.
DIe Fritzbox erkennt auch ca. 1 Übertragungsfehler pro Minute. Nennenswerte Störungen hatte ich aber nie.

Ich habe noch einen alten, nie genutzten Telekom Kupfercoaxkabelfernsehanschluss im Keller liegen.

Laut Vodafone könnte ich einen 200 Mbit-Anschluss (Cable 200) erhalten.
Bei einem Wechsel zum 32Mbit-Vertrag käme ich sogar günstiger, als heute.

Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit diesen "Hybridnetzen", wo wohl die Hauptadern über Glasfaser und die "letzte Meile" über altes Coax geht?
Wie ist allgemein der Eindruck von Vodafone als Provider?


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2016)

Kabel Deutschland hat nachgelassen seit Vodafone es gekauft hat. Aber Kabel Deutschland ist für den Preis den ich derzeit zahl immer noch der beste Anbieter hier.

Telekom war bei mir einfach überteuert für das Angebot was sie hatten.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

Also ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Bin jetzt seit ca.5 Jahren bei K Deutschland/Vodofon. Der Übergang war nicht gerade leicht, da gab es hier und da Probleme. Aber ist ok.
Hab eine 32er Leitung und die ist immer voll nutzbar. Also keine Drosselung oder so, außer bei mehr als 60GB pro Tag (Steam und solche Sachen außen vor, das zählt da nicht) soll wohl gedrosselt werden bis zum nächsten Tag, aber das habe ich noch nie geschafft.
Der Support ist gut und sehr sehr Freundlich und Hilfreich und auch gut erreichbar und kostenlos.
Also ich kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren. Ich bleibe dabei und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. November 2016)

Bin jetzt gut zwei Jahre bei Kabel Deutschland/Vodafone und absolut zufrieden.  Top Geschwindigkeit, Ausfälle gab es keine und über den Preis kann ich nicht meckern. Einzig die Sache mit dem W-Lan ist ein bisschen dämlich: Da kriegt man einen Router, der W-Lan-fähig ist, aber wenn man nicht extra im Monat dafür zahlt, wird die Funktionalität aus der Entfernung abgeschaltet. Dreist.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

Wie meinst du das mit abgeschaltet und Entfernung?
Also habe bei mir W-Lan eh ausgeschaltet, aber wie meinst du das aus der Entfernung?


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2016)

Es könnte wegen VDSL bei der Telekom sein, dass du da (vereinfacht gesagt) eine andere, bessere Leitung hast. Zudem hat die Telekom an sich den Ruf, nur das anzubieten, was auch wirklich zumindest zum größten Teil möglich ist. Dass du also nur zB 20mbit bekommst, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, und wenn doch, könntest du auch zurücktreten.

Bei Internet per Kabel-TV musst du halt beachten, dass du ggf. keine Anschlussdose da hast, wo du sie haben willst, außer du verlegst neu. Zudem musst auch die Kabel-TV-Grundgebühr einrechnen, die fehlt in den Angeboten nämlich idR, d.h. man muss erst normaler "Kabelkunde" werden und dann halt Internet als Zusatzoption.


Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist die Sache mit dem "Telekom"-Kabelanschluss. Die Telekom hat doch noch nie Kabel-TV angeboten, außer vor zig Jahren mal kurzzeitig, als die Post da noch zuständig war. Das kann also an sich nicht sein ^^  oder ist der Anschluss schon lange brach? Vermutlich "gehört" das dann schon längst einem anderen Anbieter.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

Ja weiß ich alles, bin ja Kabel Kunde, und als Braunschweiger zahle ich da eh mehr, leider, oder meintest du jemanden anderen?
Ich fragte da Peter was er mit der Entfernung meinte.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2016)

ich meinte John, also bezüglich der Hauptfrage     das hört sich so an, als hätte er noch gar kein Kabel-TV, und dann muss er bedenken, dass bei dem Flatratepreis normalerweise noch die monatliche Kabelgebühr dazukommt.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

Stimmt, wie bei mir in Braunschweig, aber es ist auch bei vielen im Mietvertrag mit dabei. Ich habe da leider Pech gehabt und muss extra zahlen. Ist mir aber auch irgendwie egal weil KD mir bis jetzt echt eine Top Leistung bietet. Und Kabel-C hätte ich wohl auch sonst meist irgendwo dazu bezahlt, umsonst gibt es ja nix mehr.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. November 2016)

Danke für die Hinweise. Da stecken viele "Gemeinheiten" im Kleingedruckten. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass WLAN inkludiert ist, laut Kleingdrucktem sind 2€ Aufpreis fällig. Je nach Kabelanbieter scheint es aber Sperrfilter für TV zu geben, so dass keine TV-Gebühren (Grundgebühr?) anfallen sollten.
Im Kleingedruckten konnte ich gar nichts zu einer Grundgebühr finden... seltsam - bin etwas verunsichert.
Leider müßte ich tatsächlich ca. 15 Meter Coaxkabel im Haus verlegen, um an den Standort meiner aktuellen Fritzbox 7490 zu kommen und vermutlich auf ein Mietgerät 6490 umsteigen, um keine Abstriche am Router machen zu müssen.

Außerdem bräuchte ich vermutlich einen Potentialausgleich am HÜP. Alles etwas aufwändig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise. Da stecken viele "Gemeinheiten" im Kleingedruckten. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass WLAN inkludiert ist, laut Kleingdrucktem sind 2€ Aufpreis fällig. Je nach Kabelanbieter scheint es aber Sperrfilter für TV zu geben, so dass keine TV-Gebühren (Grundgebühr?) anfallen sollten.
> Im Kleingedruckten konnte ich gar nichts zu einer Grundgebühr finden... seltsam - bin etwas verunsichert.


 Es kann gut sein, dass es auch Verträge ohne TV gibt. Ich kenn es bisher halt so, dass du erst mal nen Anschluss brauchst, der was kostet, und das "Flat"-Angebot kommt dann drauf. Da sehr viele Leute da, wo es Kabel-TV gibt, sowieso schon Kabel-TV bei der Miete dabei haben, ist es halt sehr oft wurscht    Falls es auch ohne TV geht, wäre aber trotzdem die Frage, ob es dann nix extra kostet oder zB statt 18€ inkl. TV "nur" 10€ oder so was. 



> Leider müßte ich tatsächlich ca. 15 Meter Coaxkabel im Haus verlegen, um an den Standort meiner aktuellen Fritzbox 7490 zu kommen und vermutlich auf ein Mietgerät 6490 umsteigen, um keine Abstriche am Router machen zu müssen.


 Bei der Telekom kannst du halt nehmen, was du willst. Bei Kabel-TV bist du auf den Anbieter angewiesen, bzw. es gibt nur ganz wenige "Kabel"-Router, die auch echt teuer sind, und nachher sind die vlt trotzdem gesperrt seitens Anbieter, obwohl das ja inzwischen rechtlich verboten ist bzw. sein wird.



> Außerdem bräuchte ich vermutlich einen Potentialausgleich am HÜP. Alles etwas aufwändig.


 Ein Aufwand ist das immer, wobei AFAIK - wenn du nen Vertrag machen würdest - KabelD dafür sorgen müsste, dass dann zumindest das Kabelsignal im Haus ankommt. In aller Regel würde der Anbieter sogar einen neuen Verstärker einbauen, wenn es technisch nicht reicht.  


Wegen des WLANs: also, wenn das Extra kostet, kann man sich ja nen simplen reinen Router holen und den per LAN an den Anbieterrouter klemmen. Selbst wenn das über die Vertragsdauer vlrt nicht günstiger wäre, würde ich das allein schon wegen der Frechheit machen, WLAN im Router zu sperren


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise. Da stecken viele "Gemeinheiten" im Kleingedruckten. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass WLAN inkludiert ist, laut Kleingdrucktem sind 2€ Aufpreis fällig. Je nach Kabelanbieter scheint es aber Sperrfilter für TV zu geben, so dass keine TV-Gebühren (Grundgebühr?) anfallen sollten.
> Im Kleingedruckten konnte ich gar nichts zu einer Grundgebühr finden... seltsam - bin etwas verunsichert.
> Leider müßte ich tatsächlich ca. 15 Meter Coaxkabel im Haus verlegen, um an den Standort meiner aktuellen Fritzbox 7490 zu kommen und vermutlich auf ein Mietgerät 6490 umsteigen, um keine Abstriche am Router machen zu müssen.
> 
> ...


Also W-Lan innerhalb der Wohnung geht bei mir ohne Probleme mit dem gestellten Router, ich nutze es nur nicht. das mit dem Anbieter Kabel Verlegung ist von Stadt und Land verschieden, hier in Braunschweig ist es ganz dumm da K-Deutschland vorhandene Leitungen von kabel.com Braunschweig übernimmt die es schon seid über 30 Jahren gibt und sich dort einwählen und Kabel Braunschweig da eben Gebühren nimmt. Wie es woanders Ausschaut weis ich nicht.
Die Verlegung musste ich aber nicht machen/bezahlen, die war schon da, ansonsten ist es eine einmalige Gebühr die wohl anfällt wenn der Techniker kommt. Da mal nachfragen, eventuell auch beim Vermieter.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich alles, bin ja Kabel Kunde, und als Braunschweiger zahle ich da eh mehr, leider, oder meintest du jemanden anderen?
> Ich fragte da Peter was er mit der Entfernung meinte.



Ich meine damit, dass Vodafone/KB die W-Lan-Funktionalität meines Routers "aus der Entfernung" (also aus der Firmenzentrale ) abgeschaltet hat. Wenn ich W-Lan nutzen möchte, muss ich dafür extra zahlen, obwohl das Gerät das normalerweise auch so kann.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2016)

Okay das Wlan gesperrt ist und 2 € pro monat kostet ist blöde - aber bei der telekom musste ich deren router nehmen weil für alles andere damals kein support gibt von deren technik und durfte monatlich 4 euro für den router und 5 euro für deren receiver bei entertain zahlen.

Während ich derzeit bei kabeldeutschland router und reiver umsonst bekommen habe.

John schau mal in deinen mietvertrag ob kabelgebühren in den nebenkosten enthalten sind dann wird es nochmal billiger wenn du online / via telefon bestellst.

Egal welcher Anbieter kauf nicht bei den marktschreiern bei saturn/mediamarkt/telekomshop/Vodafoneshop und co. Die Lügen dir das blaue vom himmel bezüglich ist alles verfügbar und wenn sie bei mir kaufen kriegen sie das und das. Im Laden sind das reine verkäufer auf provisionsbasis die können dir sogar deine schwiegermutter schön reden


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, dass Vodafone/KB die W-Lan-Funktionalität meines Routers "aus der Entfernung" (also aus der Firmenzentrale ) abgeschaltet hat. Wenn ich W-Lan nutzen möchte, muss ich dafür extra zahlen, obwohl das Gerät das normalerweise auch so kann.


Boah, wie geht das denn. Also ich kann es ganz einfach so nutzen ohne dafür Extra zu blechen, mein gestellter Router schaltet da nichts ab oder extra zu. Hast  du einen anderen Tarif oder kam sowas erst später dazu, ist schon komisch.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Okay das Wlan gesperrt ist und 2 € pro monat kostet ist blöde - aber bei der telekom musste ich deren router nehmen weil für alles andere damals kein support gibt von deren technik und durfte monatlich 4 euro für den router und 5 euro für deren receiver bei entertain zahlen.


 also, für Entertain war glaub ich in der Tat eine Weile auch nur der eigene Router zu 100% kompatibel, aber ansonsten: 100% Support hast du in der Tat nur mit dem Telekom-Router, aber wenn es Probleme gibt, die eindeutig auf dem Weg BIS zur Wohnung sind, dann hast du natürlich auch mit anderen Routern Support. Es ist nur so, dass du ggf. bei MANCHEN Fragen, die man per Support lösen könnte, dann keine Hilfe bekommst - das betrifft fast immer Fragen von echten "Noobs", meistens wenn sie die Erstinstallation nicht hinbekommen. Wenn aber alles läuft und dann plötzlich ein Problem da ist, dann sieht es wieder anders aus. Da dürfen die nicht einfach sagen "ach so, sie haben nen TP-Link-Router? Dann können wir nicht weiterhelfen, selbst wenn die Ursache ein Fehler eines Technikers ist, der an einem Schaltpunkt ne Platine falsch eingebaut hat."




> . Die Lügen dir das blaue vom himmel bezüglich ist alles verfügbar und wenn sie bei mir kaufen kriegen sie das und das.


 Ja, und "die Sachsen" sind alle rechts, "die Flüchtlinge" bringen alle die Krätze mit und "die Politiker" sind alle korrupt...    Meine Eltern, mehrere Bekannte von mir und ich selber haben komplett gegenteilige Erfahrungen, zumindest bei der Telekom und einem lokalen Anbieter hier. Da wurde seit vielen Jahren alles immer zu 100% korrekt "verkauft". Bei einem Kumpel von mir wollten die zB nicht mal DSL50 "verkaufen", weil sie nur für 30mbit "garantieren" konnten, und mein Kumpel meinte "besser 30 als 16" - aber die wollten das trotzdem nicht machen, weil es keine Verträge a la "50mbit, Kunde wäre aber auch mir 30mbit zufrieden" gibt.



> Im Laden sind das reine verkäufer auf provisionsbasis die können dir sogar deine schwiegermutter schön reden


 Können ja, aber viele machen es nicht, weil das je nach Beschäftigungsverhältnis wie ein Bumerang zurückkommen kann oder auch weil sie (wenn sie der Inhaber des Ladens sind) nicht den Ruf des Ladens riskieren wollen. Dass sie DIr was aufschwatzen, was du nicht brauchst: okay... aber dass die bewusst lügen, das kommt "oft" vor, aber RELATIV gesehen sind das dann wieder eher schwarze Schafe. 

SEHR vorsichtig wäre ich aber bei Anrufen, die dann "im Auftrag von..." erfolgen. Gerade bei der Telekom kann man aber recht gut online checken, was denn überhaupt technisch bei einem klappen müsste - das ist aber manchmal nicht zuverlässig, und mehr Infos haben die im Laden am Ende auch nicht, d.h. es kann auch mal vorkommen, dass man auf die Nase fällt OHNE böse Absicht des Verkäufers, weil laut dessen Infos zB DSL50 sehr wohl an sich klappen müsste.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2016)

es ist halt schon komisch wenn bei mediamarkt/saturn alle 3 wochen der promter wechselt der die verträge verkauft ^^

vertreter sind überwiegend betrüger egal welches produkt 

damit mein ich die 3rd party vertreter - wobei in den telekom und anderen handyanbieter shops es in den letzten jahren auch immer mehr um die grösste provision ging und dem kunden ein tarif angedreht wurd den er nicht vollständig braucht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> es ist halt schon komisch wenn bei mediamarkt/saturn alle 3 wochen der promter wechselt der die verträge verkauft ^^


 die Leute, die da Rumlaufen und wirklich 3rd Party sind, das eh nur für ein par Wochen machen, sind wieder was anderes. Aber wenn du in die stationären Läden gehst, zumindest bei der Telekom, bekommst du an sich nichts verkauft, was an sich GAR nicht geht. Daher war Deine völlig verallgemeinernde Aussage "die lügen das Blaue von Himmel" gelinde gesagt etwas übertrieben, so als würde man - egal wo man hingeht oder anruft - nur dann NICHT "betrogen" werden, wenn das, was man bestellt, durch Glück und Zufall am Wohnort auch tatsächlich funktioniert.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2016)

Ich habe 2010 selbst mal für die Telekom Callcenter Support Entertain gearbeitet via 3rd Party Callcenter.  Wir hatten 3 Tage zu je 8 Stunden Telekom AGB & Dienstleistungen. Danach war ich erstaunt wie sehr die sich abgesichert haben. Zauberwort "bis zu" im kleingedruckten steht das du selbst deinen Vertrag nicht kündigen darfst wenn du 50.000 gebucht hast aber die Telekom es nicht schafft in der letzten meile die volle Leistung zu bringen. Auch steht im kleingedruckten das Entertain TV sich bei SD Empfang 20% deiner Leistung reserviert und 30% deiner Leistung bei HD Streaming egal ob du gerade es nutzt oder nicht.  Naja wir dachten mal wir schauen was die Leute die bei der Telekom direkt arbeiten über ihre Produkte wissen die sie verkaufen. Und es war sehr ernüchternd.  Und was wir nicht für Beschwerden im Support hatten obwohl wir nur für die technische Seite zuständig waren.  Sagen wir so morddrohungen und co waren normal was wir uns anhören durften täglich und das bei 1100 brutto mit doppelschicht.  Bin halt durch meine Erfahrungen im Berufsleben sehr zynisch bei sowas geworden. Besonders wenn viermal im Jahr jemand an der tür klingelt er sagt er kommt von vodafone/kabel deutschland & telekom und will die leitung messen man bei dem garnicht derzeit kunde ist und die dann einem drohen nach dem methode das melden wir ihren anbieter dann kündigt er ihnen das ganze mit den fuss auf der türschwelle natürlich. Meist hatten die ihre füss rechtzeitig draussen bevor ich die tür zudrückte oder sagte ich hol die polizei nachdem ich ein foto von ihnen mit ihren ausweis machte zwischendurch. Hatte nachdem erstenmal schriftlich meinen anbieter gefragt und per brief die antwort bekommen das während vertreter die arbeiten nicht direkt für sie arbeiten


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. November 2016)

Das Problem hat man ja heute leider bei allen Anbietern und ist nicht gerade kundenfreundlich. Erst hinterher und wenn man für 12 oder 24 Monate gebunden ist, sieht man, wie gut die Leitung tatsächlich funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Das Problem hat man ja heute leider bei allen Anbietern und ist nicht gerade kundenfreundlich. Erst hinterher und wenn man für 12 oder 24 Monate gebunden ist, sieht man, wie gut die Leitung tatsächlich funktioniert.


 also, du hast definitiv ein Rücktrittsrecht, wenn es zu stark abweicht. Es gibt da zwar keine GANZ genauen Regelungen, aber zB nur 50% des Soll-Speeds: das darf nicht sein. Dass vlt nur DSL40-45 bei gebuchtem 50 ankommen müsste schon eher akzeptiert werden, vor allem wenn es zwischen DSL16 und 50 ohnehin keinen anderen Tarif gibt und die beiden Tarife auch nur 5€ auseinanderliegen.

Und 2 Wochen lang hast Du ja sowieso Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2016)

Die finden schon einen Weg Herbboy  Und Rücktrittsrechts am ehestens bei telefon / haustürgeschäfte und eher nicht bei vorort angebote würd ich sagen.

Meist kommt die Freischaltung & Hardware auch erst nach den 14 tage an. Oder du musst erstmal selbst beweisen das du nicht schuld dran bist an der Internet Störung oder am besten gleich Protokoll führen. Mein Highlight bei der Telekom war mal komplettes Angebot weg für 5 Werk Tage weil der Techniker als er einen neuen Kunden freigeschaltet hat meinen Port deaktiviert hatte.  Antwort von Telekom Support später war - passiert halt verklagen sie uns wenn woillen und anwalt haben.

Durch die ganze Abzock 3rd Party Callcenters ist es eine Service Wüste und eine Odysee bist du beim second / third level support durchkommst der persönlich von den internet betreibern betrieben wird und nicht via fremdfimen.

Seit Vodafone mit Kabel Deutschland fusioniert ist habe ich die Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera. Bin aber bei bei Vodafone/KD geblieben weil billiger als telekom bei mehr Leistung. Ausfälle haben beide inzwischen mehr als genug. Aber was erwartet man von einem Land wo das Internet für die Kanzlerin #Neuland ist.

ja ich weiss wieder sehr zynisch und viele vorurteile aber so seine meine erfahrungen der letzten 15 jahre mit telekom & vodafone/KD gewesen


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2016)

zu vodafone kann ich nix sagen, aber in den Telekomläden hab ich wie gesagt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die da prüfen, was technisch überhaupt möglich ist, und wenn es nicht zugesichert werden kann, wird es nicht angeboten. Bei mit zB bis vor ein paar Jahren noch kein VDSL. Bei nem Kumpel von mir hat es mal mit Entertain nicht funktioniert, da hätte es an sich klappen müssen laut Vorabprüfung, ging aber in der Praxis nicht - dann kam ein Techniker vor Ort, der hat festgestellt, dass in der Tat in der Wohnung zu wenig ankommt => Kündigung bzw. Rückstufung in den alten Vertrag war kein Problem. Natürlich was es nervig und aufwendig, aber mehr auch nicht. 


Wegen des Widerrufs: kann sein, dass es bei Abschluss im Laden dann nicht geht. Trotzdem muss aber ein Mindestmaß an Speed ankommen, ansonsten kann man so oder so Zurücktreten.


----------



## Vordack (28. November 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, dass Vodafone/KB die W-Lan-Funktionalität meines Routers "aus der Entfernung" (also aus der Firmenzentrale ) abgeschaltet hat. Wenn ich W-Lan nutzen möchte, muss ich dafür extra zahlen, obwohl das Gerät das normalerweise auch so kann.



Bei mir funzt WLAN ohne draufzahlung. Bin schon lange Kunde und habe einen eigenen Router gekauft. ?!


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt WLAN ohne draufzahlung. *Bin schon lange Kunde und habe einen eigenen Router gekauft. ?!*



Daran liegt es  Sie bieten dir den Hitron Router umsonst wo das wlan kostet oder optional einen von deren router den man kauft und wo dann wlan frei ist


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2016)

Erstens kann man sich für 5 EUR / Monat eine fritz Box mieten, hier ist WLAN "natürlich" aktiviert ... es gab vor kurzem eine Änderung, dass Kunden das Recht haben, ihren eigenen Router zu nutzen und die Anbieter hier die Zugangsdaten mitteilen müssen.

D.h. man kann sich hier eine Kabel fritz Box kaufen und selbst betreiben ... bei Neukunden ab IMO August *muss* der ISP dem Zustimmen, bei Altkunden bzw. Altverträgen kann er. Allerdings haben sich die Anbieter damit sehr affig und reagieren im Problemfall eher uncool, eben weil sie sagen, sie geben keinen Support auf gestellte Geräte. 

Muss man halt wissen.

Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten Kabel Deutschland 100mbit und hier findet keine Drosselung statt, allerdings ist Youtube auf den Abendstunden seit einigen Wochen echt fubar. Früher war auch ein 1080p Stream um 20h kein Problem, jetzt stottert und buffert bereits 480p zu Stoßzeiten.

Des Weiteren bist du mit Kabel eben auf die anderen Mietern angewiesen, d.h. man teilt sich quasi eine "dicke" Leitung. Wenn jetzt alle Mieter Abends ihren pr0n laden, dann sinkt die Bandbreite eben doch ...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (28. November 2016)

Gut zu wissen. Da es ein freistehendes Haus ist, vermute ich mal, dass ich die Leitung bis zum Glasfaser-Knoten nicht teilen müßte. Ein eigener Router wäre mir auch alle mal lieber, als ein beschnittenes Gerät.

Es stellt sich mir allerdings auch die Frage, (angenommen der TV-Verteilerkasten ist der Gleiche, bzw. genauso weit entfernt, wie der Telefonhauptverteilerkasten - war ja früher alles Telekomeigentum), ob die KabelTv-Leitung außerhalb vom Haus nachher genauso grenzwertig schlechte Dämpfungswerte haben wird, wie jetzt mein DSL-Anschluss. Andererseits könnte die Verbindung durch das Koaxialkabel und einer besseren Schirmung profitieren.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Da es ein freistehendes Haus ist, vermute ich mal, dass ich die Leitung bis zum Glasfaser-Knoten nicht teilen müßte. Ein eigener Router wäre mir auch alle mal lieber, als ein beschnittenes Gerät.
> 
> Es stellt sich mir allerdings auch die Frage, (angenommen der TV-Verteilerkasten ist der Gleiche, bzw. genauso weit entfernt, wie der Telefonhauptverteilerkasten - war ja früher alles Telekomeigentum), ob die KabelTv-Leitung außerhalb vom Haus nachher genauso grenzwertig schlechte Dämpfungswerte haben wird, wie jetzt mein DSL-Anschluss. Andererseits könnte die Verbindung durch das Koaxialkabel und einer besseren Schirmung profitieren.


 das sind ja völlig andere Leitungen. Es kann sein, dass die nächste für die Dämpfung verantwortliche Stelle nah genug beim Haus ist und daher alles optimal ist. Aber du musst halt schauen, was und wie denn dann inklusive wäre - bei uns zB hat der Kabelanbieter nen neuen Verstärker und dessen Einbau bezahlt, sind aber auch 15 Wohnparteien. Und da die Leitungen im Haus wiederum alt waren, musste die Hausverwaltung dann doch noch in den meisten Wohnungen die Anschlussdosen tauschen und fast alle Kabel tauschen, was durch eine *Ironie* durch die Architekten perfekt geplante Kabelverlegung super einfach und günstig war */Ironie*


----------

